# The most famous man in Egypt



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Has to be Zahi Hawass and it seems they have found a new tomb out at Sakkara.
I am ashamed to say I have never been out there although I can see the pyramids of Sakkara from the roof of my building.
Maybe my new years resolution should be to go and do the tourist bit once more.

Maiden


----------



## gw4khq (Oct 27, 2009)

MaidenScotland said:


> Has to be Zahi Hawass and it seems they have found a new tomb out at Sakkara.
> I am ashamed to say I have never been out there although I can see the pyramids of Sakkara from the roof of my building.
> Maybe my new years resolution should be to go and do the tourist bit once more.
> 
> Maiden


I went there New Years Day as a birthday treat. Absolutely fantastic, to my mind much better than Giza. It was well worth paying one of the off duty archeologists for a guided tour (cost 200LE) to see the tombs also. A excellent day out.


----------

